# Bumble Bees Puppies!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok I know they have big ears and look a bit odd but they are a beautiful litter none the less and if you tell Bumble Bee they look like Nubian Goats you will hurt her feelings. She takes great pride in her first litter 

Hmmm they don't smell like puppies









Hmmm They don't taste like puppies either









This pic really show how tiny she is! I think I will call her Pocket Bumble Bee! The goats are 2 weeks old


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

awwwwwwwwww so cute.
I want a goat lol


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

awwww bumble bee makes a great goat mommy 
BTW the goats are ADORABLE


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Awww the babies !!!! will they be dual registered? lolll 

Your so lucky I wish I could be around all those adorable baby animals !!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm serious when I say that those are some of the most prettiest goat kids I've ever seen!
My husband and I have been looking around for goats and have not come across any that look this good!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nubians are the greatest! No better goat around. The Black and White is our We are keeping him.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm coming back down to take that goat. I'll be there in about 16hrs.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

OMG I was what bumbee puppies WHHAAA I wanna see... lol 

and OMG goats I...love....goats.. they are adorable back before we knew how to raise a goat we bought a bottlefed one like 7yrs ago and named him cricket he was my only pet and I would let him in the house and his fav. thing was koolaid in a bottle and the lil red bubbles would come out the sides as he was eating GOD he was cute!


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Got me! !!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I LOVE raising the Goats and Sheep. They are not nearly as hard to start as other animals. With Goats and Sheep you feed them a few times and you are Mom no problem lmao.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lmao! I know that dang goat would follow me everywhere after that koolaid I was god to him lmao


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yep I take these 2 to work and they follow me around all day


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Aww we're lookin at goats too but I'm afraid something might happen to them


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

pitbullgirl22 said:


> Aww we're lookin at goats too but I'm afraid something might happen to them


Crate and rotate! Goats are 100% crate trainable  We have an outside kennel for my goat. Bee is the only dog they are allowed with.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

lol holly i read the title and i was like holy cow she bred that young bumble bee what the heck?! hahahaha cute lil goats and as always bumble bee looks good!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

StaffyDaddy said:


> lol holly i read the title and i was like holy cow she bred that young bumble bee what the heck?! hahahaha cute lil goats and as always bumble bee looks good!


YA right you was tryin to scoop on first pick Bee puppy!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

oh you caught me


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Holly, too freakin cute, I used to show lambs in high school and I have to agree that Nubian goats are the best. Those little kids are adorable


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

aww congrats Bee! Your spotted, black "pawed" puppies are so much better then any litter around  "Hand's Bee the Proud Mommy Award that's custom made just 4 her"


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

*You got me too!*

I love Bumble Bee and couldn't believe she had puppies - jumped right in to see what was going on. How cute those little goat babies are!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol awesome pics..great looking dog and the goats are awesome i wnat a goaaatt!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you all! Love the Award Bittersweet!

When they go in their crate she lays out front and tries to play with them lmao.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll Holly got every body HYPE loll ......

Why I got asked today if I want to breed Duece , I said SURE if you can find his *doodads*
lolll ......


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

AWe, so precious! What a good parent too


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You are clearly too full up with animals and much as it would be an inconvenience to me, I shall selflessly take Bumble Bee off your hands. Have her on the next plane to Lubbock International Airport, please.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> You are clearly too full up with animals and much as it would be an inconvenience to me, I shall selflessly take Bumble Bee off your hands. Have her on the next plane to Lubbock International Airport, please.


LMAO Tryin to swoop in on my rare Nubian producing dog!

Its bout time someone offered to help with all these animals!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Too doggone cute!! I love that! Yeah, Holly! You fooled everyone! Points to you! Lol! They're so adorable though. I tell ya.. you gotta love this breed the way they foster parent other species of animals, dontcha!? Another pro-APBT post!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I knew it was a trick! haha Adorable pics!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

you got me i was all exited for you! lol nice goats


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cute pics I love me some bumble bee  She's so dainty and cute


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

All jokes aside, Bumblebee is one of my favorites. More pics of her is a standing order.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL how did i miss this? How cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yea yea, what Lindsay said- MORE BUMBLE PICS!!!!!!!!!

and some faith too! and snoop! and mae! and slim! and francis! and your children too, i suppose  LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol I have barley been able to take pics My comp crashed and burnt when we moved so I have no hard drive space to clear off my cam... Cards are getting full lol.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

well figure out how to put some more space on there so we can get pictures.
yes, i am very selfish.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I love Nubians!! They are so adorable! How cute he looks like a proud poppa! lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

lmao proud poppa! Bee says she takes offense! LOL


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah hurry up and get a new hard drive so you can take more pics, and more importantly get yahoo messenger so you can talk to me ALL the time. It's not so fun to bug you via emails.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*adorable*



dixieland said:


> I'm serious when I say that those are some of the most prettiest goat kids I've ever seen!
> My husband and I have been looking around for goats and have not come across any that look this good!


i second that. seriously magnificent. whose goats?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

NinaThePitbull said:


> i second that. seriously magnificent. whose goats?


They come from Goats I raised last year at the ranch I work on. I am keeping the Black and White one and will be getting him a black and white wify


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Really nice looking goats.Vendetta loves the goats. I wanted to thin my herd this yr but NOOOOOOO I have 4 babies. Oh so cute but man I didn't want 14 goats again.....lots of hay.

Good luck with them.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> Really nice looking goats.Vendetta loves the goats. I wanted to thin my herd this yr but NOOOOOOO I have 4 babies. Oh so cute but man I didn't want 14 goats again.....lots of hay.
> 
> Good luck with them.


Do you have Nubs? Or what Kind? I just love goats.. Baby Pygmys are wicked cute.


----------

